# northern michigan



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

time to take the plows off. i will keep one truck ready just in case but it was a slow year plowing here. better luck next season i guess


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

packman1973;1019819 said:


> time to take the plows off. i will keep one truck ready just in case but it was a slow year plowing here. better luck next season i guess


We had winter.....?


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

I know we didn't in southern Mich.


----------

